# Werte zuweisen eines Objektes in Methode auslagern.



## Noctuh (14. Januar 2020)

```
do
{
    Console.Clear();

    tmpPKW = new PKW();
                           
    tmpPKW.Id = id;
    id++;
                           
    Console.WriteLine("Name des PKW eingeben");
    tmpPKW.Description = Console.ReadLine();

   Console.WriteLine("Tankkapazität eingeben");
   tmpPKW.FuelCap = Convert.ToInt32(Console.ReadLine());

   tmpPKW.Fuel = tmpPKW.FuelCap;
   Console.WriteLine("Spritverbrauch eingeben");

   tmpPKW.FuelConsum = Convert.ToDecimal(Console.ReadLine());

   tmpPKW.MaxRange = Convert.ToInt32((tmpPKW.FuelCap / tmpPKW.FuelConsum) * 100);

   Console.WriteLine("Bitte gefahrene Strecke eingeben");
   tmpPKW.DrivenKm = Convert.ToInt32(Console.ReadLine());

   tmpPKW.TotalKm = 0;
   tmpPKW.IsActive = true;
   tmpPKW.IsInUse = false;

   speicherungPKW.Add(tmpPKW);

   Console.WriteLine("Möchten Sie noch ein Auto anlegen? j/n");
   auswahl = Convert.ToChar(Console.ReadLine());
                       
} while (auswahl == 'j');
```

Hallo,
das ist mein Code, er ist dafür da ein Objekt Namens PKW zu erstellen. Nun ist meine Frage wie bekomme ich diesen Code in eine Methode ausgelagert oder den größten Teil davon den ich habe leider keiner Ahnung und finde auch irgendwie nichts im Internet was mir weiter hilft. Freu mich über jede Hilfe


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Januar 2020)

Moin,

Du hast ja eigentlich nur  eine Schleife!
Es fehlt nicht nur _eine_ Methode (dass alleine wäre ja nicht so schwierig), sondern die gesamte Programmstruktur (Stichwort: main),
Nix für ungut, aber am besten beschäftigst Du Dich erst mal mit den Grundlagen - einem einfachen "Hello World"-Programm zum Beispiel!

Hiermal ein paar Links mit Anfänger-Tutorials:
https://panjutorials.de/tutorials/java-tutorial-programmieren-lernen-fuer-anfaenger/https://praxistipps.chip.de/java-programmieren-lernen-die-basics_97912http://www.java-programmieren.com/
VG Klaus


----------



## Spyke (15. Januar 2020)

ich hab lang überleg ob ichs vorgeb, aber vielleicht ists ja auch gut zum lernen
folgender Code könnte funzen, ist halt komplett ungetestet.

```
do
    {
        Console.Clear();
  
       id++;               
       tmpPKW = CreatePKW(id);

       speicherungPKW.Add(tmpPKW);
  
       Console.WriteLine("Möchten Sie noch ein Auto anlegen? j/n");
       auswahl = Convert.ToChar(Console.ReadLine());
                        
    } while (auswahl == 'j');


..................................................


private PKW CreatePKW(int id)
{
    PKW tmpPKW = new PKW();
                        
    tmpPKW.Id = id;
                        
    Console.WriteLine("Name des PKW eingeben");
    tmpPKW.Description = Console.ReadLine();

   Console.WriteLine("Tankkapazität eingeben");
   tmpPKW.FuelCap = Convert.ToInt32(Console.ReadLine());

   tmpPKW.Fuel = tmpPKW.FuelCap;
   Console.WriteLine("Spritverbrauch eingeben");

   tmpPKW.FuelConsum = Convert.ToDecimal(Console.ReadLine());

   tmpPKW.MaxRange = Convert.ToInt32((tmpPKW.FuelCap / tmpPKW.FuelConsum) * 100);

   Console.WriteLine("Bitte gefahrene Strecke eingeben");
   tmpPKW.DrivenKm = Convert.ToInt32(Console.ReadLine());

   tmpPKW.TotalKm = 0;
   tmpPKW.IsActive = true;
   tmpPKW.IsInUse = false;
  
    return tmpPKW;
}
```


----------

